# carb jet kit?



## sam fugate (Feb 1, 2009)

what does a jet kit do for the carb? How does it help?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Sam - A carb kit usually contains a new float, needle valve and seat and maybe some replacement jets and all the gaskets needed to rebuild the carb.:smile:

They are very useful if you need to do a total carb rebuild - but as I mentioned in my earlier post - see if your engine starts and runs OK after you have given the carb a good clean (all the jets) and reset it's tolerances 1st. If it isn't up to scratch :sigh:- then a carb kit will have all the parts to do a an overhaul:smile:


----------



## sam fugate (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know much about small engine repair. as you can tell, i just bought this engine for $50 and i just wanted to make it last a while before i get a new one(which will probably be an briggs animal).Let me ask you something. Are briggs engines the best? I know you can always compare hp and bore and stroke and all that. but do they outlast alot of other engines, like Tech., honda, and craftsman,Or are they all about the same.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi Sam - I will have a go at your easiest question 1st.

Engine choices are a bit like car choices - full of personal preferences and at the risk of having 1/2 the TSF throw rocks at me:4-surrend - here are my current engine preferences. These comments ignore engine fit issues that might be an issue in your cart - so before you embark on a selection - you need to carefully look at all the options' specifications / size etc. 

I have never had any problems with Honda small engines - so I guess that would be my 1st choice - but they do tend to be a bit more expensive.

Whilst I have never had one - I am told that Kohler also make a good solid engine - though parts availability can be a bit of an issues in some places.

B&S make (usually) a damned good little engine - there have been some issues with their larger engines - but overall, they are good value for money. 

Tecumseh also made good value little engines - My only concern with buying a new Tec now is that I understand the company is in deep financial "doo-doo". So I am not sure they will around in the future and that always leaves a question / worry about being able to access parts into the future.

In the end - any of these would be fine and I would also look at what was around on the 2nd hand market - but there you need to make sure you aren't just buying some one else's problems


----------



## mach1 (Feb 9, 2009)

hi, ive had a lot experience with small engines..

Jets allow more or less fuel into a carb. A jet kit ussually will supply you with new jets. Depending on your fuel. Alcohol Jet number differ from Gas, which differs from Mixed.


----------

